# Ktp400 / ktp700 /ktp900 / ktp1200



## Captain Future (21 November 2020)

Wer zum guten Preis ein KTP xxx brauch kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Alles natürlich OVP und mit Rechnung.


----------



## Captain Future (23 Dezember 2020)

...........


----------



## Captain Future (3 Februar 2021)

..........


----------



## Captain Future (6 März 2021)

..........


----------

